# Ninja deer



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This the first one that I have seen that is completely off of the ground.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hiy-Ya!!! lol


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

That deer was fast as lightning !!!!!!!!!!! Better hope it doesnt get its hands on a samurai sword , it COULD hunt humans !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sharp Charge said:


> Everybody was Kung Fu fighting....


Nice!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

lol thats great


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

You have to learn to walk before you can fly weed hopper....


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

chuck norris look out!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Looks like shes set up for a superman punch. very cool photo.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great photo...thanks for sharing!


----------

